# Bloated betta, hasn't eaten for weeks



## Pelephant (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi there,

My betta seems to be strangely bloated, and refuses to eat. I got this betta three weeks ago, and for the first three days he was eating fine. However, after that, he stopped and displays very little interest for food. Since then, he has eaten nothing except for maybe 2-3 flakes that he spat out after eating. 

He displayed no interest for food during these three weeks, until this mid-week, when he suddenly became extremely hungry. Like I said before, I'd give him flakes, he'd attack them viciously but then spit them back out in little pieces. This only lasted for a day, and now he is once again uninterested in any food.

I've tried feeding him peas, but he doesn't even notice them and they just sink to the bottom. I tried freeze-dried blood worms to, but again, he doesn't look at them.

I did a 50% water change every day last week, this week I've been doing the change every other day.

Yesterday I noticed that he was a bit bloated, and every once and a while he'll blow these "sick bubbles" that kind of look like bubble nests, but with larger bubbles. 

Here is a picture:










What should I do? Is he constipated? Could he be, even though he hasn't eaten food for almost three weeks? 

Housing 
What size is your tank?
1 gallon (was planning on upgrading in a month  )
What temperature is your tank?
No exact measurement, but I'm guessing upper 70's - lower 80's
Does your tank have a filter?
No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
No
Is your tank heated?
Yes, micro-heater
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
None, he has a java fern and some java moss though.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
Betta Color Bright flakes, I also tried San Fransisco Freeze dried blood worms (he never ate them though.)
How often do you feed your betta fish?
Well, in the first three days I had him, once a day. Since then I put in a flake everyday to see if he's interested, if not, I take it out.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
Every day or every other day
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
50%, I do a full water change (wash gravel) once a week
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
Usually TopFin betta water conditioner, tried using R/O right as well

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
Did not test water

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
Bloated looking
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
Still energetic, flares easily
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
When he stopped eating three weeks ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
See above paragraphs
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
No
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it's very likely that your fish has some kind of internal parasite infestation. Fish that have internal parasites often lose their appetite and develop a distended belly. I would purchase a deworming medication with the ingredients metronidazole and praziquantel, such as Jungle's Parasite Clear. You should be able to find this at any Petcosmart, but you might want to call ahead and make sure they have it in stock before you waste your time looking for it. 

Generally, fish respond very well to this treatment and begin passing their worms (in the form of VERY big poops) within about 4-5 days--after this, they tend to start eating and perk up very rapidly. 

Have you seen your fish pass any feces lately?


----------

